# Our orchid addictions



## myxodex (Oct 11, 2017)

Could this have something to do with it ?

Are these researchers just discovering what us folk here have known for some time ?

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/your-personal-renaissance/201710/surprising-way-deal-stress


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice to know why I've always turned to plants for my inner self.


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you, I can now use this as justification :noangel:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2017)

So we can write off our plant purchases as medical expenses?


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2017)

This "insight" has been known for centuries. It is at the core of several Oriental philosophies.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 12, 2017)

This may have been the first time I have seen shame explicitly connected to ill health. Eye-opening.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 12, 2017)

addiction is a complicated process..if you are truly 'addicted' to orchids and not just a bit obsessed, it can create real problems (finances, marriage, etc) like any real addiction..when I wasn't happy in my marriage, my orchid collecting became an addiction and it caused real problems in my marriage...I ended up not only leaving my wife but also realizing that when I left, the orchids had become a distraction so that I wouldn't have to deal with the new challenges in my marriage. I realized that my connection to the orchids were because of my resistance to healing. Within 3 months after leaving the marriage, I sold all my collection and felt relief. It wasnt until ten years later that I was able to see orchids in a different light


----------



## iwillard (Oct 15, 2017)

> One in five Americans also suffers from extreme stress, which can lead to panic attacks, anxiety, depression, gastrointestinal problems, cardiovascular disease, hypertension, diabetes, obesity, stroke, heart attack, chronic fatigue, dementia, and a long list of addictive behaviors



Big pharmas are hard at work keeping "American Institute of Stress; Anxiety Disorders Association of America; National Institute of Mental Health" under their thumbs. They have pills for every stressful condition.

If you live long enough, you will encounter any of the above illnesses and since we all come to this world with an expiration date, we will all expire from one or two of the above-mentioned "extreme stress?" related cause.


----------

